# THE NEW GOTEI 13/ARRANCAR RP



## reji12 (Nov 1, 2010)

1000 years after the events of bleach…

 plot: Deep within Soul Society lies the world of souls, and in the center lies the vast Rukongai. Within the center of the Rukongai sections lies the Court Of Pure Souls or Seireitei. There, the espada has tooken control.
*objective of rp*: to regain soul society and take back our honor
COLOR]
location of soul reapers : hueco mundo 
"There are two types of fights. As we have put our lives in battle, we must be able to distinguish between the two. The fight to protect life, and the fight to protect pride" - Jushiro Ukitake


Now these ranks and positions are EARNED through dedication and amount of support you give to this group! Remember: HAVE FUN!!! And may the Gotei 13 Live Forever....... [/B]​

* A rank mission:
Spoiler:  



 we need 2 teams to venture over intosoul society and construct a base in the rukon district, this will be worth 20 points.


*
*mini task: 
Spoiler:  



 train inside the dojou with your zanpactou: required


*


*mini task*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 before any of the actual hard missions get started we need to make sure that everyone knows the basics when it comes to tactics and fighting. for this mission apply for a seat by pming me



*mission:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



our main fort is under atack by massive menos grande. ther are aproximantly 40 of them. research has shown that they are being atracted to our spiritual pressure, eliminate the threat



*mission: American Excursion* (seats 10-3)
*Spoiler*: __ 



A group of shinigami is needed to cleans the Americas of the hollow threat that has been negleced for some time.
It is highly unlikely that there wil be many in sparcly populated areas but the dense cities of the country will be a nest.
Time given: two weeks (in character)
Items given and to return: Soul candies and despencers(all types available)
Limiters: The use of Bankai is not permited. You are not to make first contact with any humans, unless suspected of seeing hollows.
Points awarded: 10
See the Captain of the Thirteenth Division to take on this mission



mission: Bounty Missions (any seat, within standards.)
*Spoiler*: __ 



Eclips 
A human like hollow, that has been known to use a gigai. take it down, it posses a major threat to humans and shinigami affairs. Ranked for all seats. Russian border with Kazakastan
Limits: Bankai is not permited.
items given to return: Soul and candy dispensers.
Kill it.
7 points




_________________________________________________________________

*lesson 1*: control

*Spoiler*: __ 



Here is a light bulb. *hold up light bulb* Our first objective is to control and move our energy to our hand and release an even steady flow in order to make the bulb light up.




*lesson 2*: thrust

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bakudo and Hado and the 2 most commonly used types of Kido, the 3rd is healing and that is used by the 4th division so i wont get into that.
-Back to what i was saying, Bakudo, or Way of Binding, and Hado, or Way of Destruction, are what i will be teaching. The first thing I will teach you is Hado # 1 Thrust, the easiest of all Kido.




*lesson 3:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bakudo, or ways of binding, are the most effective asset to any shinigami. whether it be combat or other miscellaneous tasks or missions. they can prevent a target from moving and speaking, block attacks, and some can track and help inform other shinigami. 

observe... Bakudo #4 Crawling Rope 

*a rope wraps around Sin-taichou's hands, elbows, knees, and feet, preventing him from moving*

Again, these low level spells do not require an incantation to use so just try your best




*rules*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The maximum level of spells each seat can use

Captain - All Spells
Vice-Captain - Up to 70
3rd - Up to 50
4th - Up to 30
5th and below - Up to 20

This means a 5th seat can only use level 20 spells and below, 4th seat is restricted to level 30 spells, 3rd is level 50, VC is level 70, and Captain can use them all

P.S. This ability restriction is not for everyone. Some Shinigami can use higher level spells but as a general rule this restriction should be followed




*kido's*
*Ways of Binding (Bakudo)*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1 Restrain - Locks a target's arms in place behind their back.

2 Obstruct – Places an object between the caster and its target.

3 Gravity – Triples the gravity within a certain radius of the caster

4 Crawling Rope - An energy rope entangles a target's arms.

5 Bind – A chain is created binding the targets limbs

6 Mute – Target’s voice is taken away for a limited time.

7 Disable – knocks the item/ object out of the targets hands. ex. weapon

8 Seki - A smaller version of Enkosen, capable of blocking smaller kido and physical attacks

9 Strike - Engulfs a target in red light, completely paralyzing them.

10 Winds of Fate – Ties the caster and the target together within a certain radius

11 Lullaby – makes anyone who hears the incantation tired

12 Fushibi – creates a line of kido wherever the caster goes

13 Focus – Increases the casters reaction time and speed

14 Bow – Forces target’s knee to the ground momentarily 

15 Vines of Destiny – Vines grow out of the surrounding plants (including grass) and capture the target

16 Capture Bubble – Captures the target by surrounding them in a bubble of energy

17 discharge – Fires a bolt of electricity, slightly damaging the target and paralyzing them 

18 Smokescreen – Billows of smoke consume the target preventing them from seeing you

19 Sand Tomb – sand and dust gather around the targets legs creating 2 small sarcophaguses that hold them in place

20 Earthquake – Shakes the ground so violently that whoever is standing on it cant stand up

21 Sekienton - Creates a blast upon activation and is used like a ninja's smoke bomb.

22 Glare – locking eyes after using this spell temporally paralyzing the target

23 Blood Haze – Uses a mist of blood to capture and prevent a targets movement

24 Blinding Flash – Creates an immense flash of light blinding the target

25 Armor of the Demon – Wraps the caster in an armor which resembles that of a demon

26 Kyakko - Helps mask the casters raitsu

27 Curse of Enslavement – Enslaves the target for a limited amount of time, if the target’s soul is weak

28 White Crawl – Knocks out most targets within a certain radius of the caster

29 Subfreezing – lowers the temperature around the target to below freezing levels slowing their movement and reducing their power

49



*Ways of Destruction* (Hado)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1 Thrust - Pushes the target away from the caster.

2 Lift – launches the target into the air

3 Slam – Slams the target to the ground

4 White Lightning - Fires a concentrated bolt of lightning from the caster's forefinger.

5 Water Bullet – creates a bullet out of the moisture in the air and fires it at the target at high speed

6 Impale – A cone shaped object suddenly protrudes from the ground

7 Acid – fires a blob of acid out of the casters palm giving a chemical burn to whatever it touches

8 Torch – Sets a small fire on the target 

9 Blast – a small explosion happens on the exterior of the target

10 Pursuit – Sends a small ball of energy that hones on the target exploding upon contact with anything

11 Tsuzuri Raiden - Sends an electrical current along whatever the caster is holding.

12 Meteoric Flame – send out a fireball at high-speed with small explosive properties 

13 Flame Circle – Creates fire around the target and engulf them for a moment before dispersing 

14 Aero Slash – sends a gust of air capable of cutting the target upon contact

15 Pedal Blast – pedals from the plants attack the target (not very sharp but looks pretty cool)

16 Eruption – the ground splits and fire shoots out the crevasse 

17 Freezing Rain – battle field starts raining frozen rain causing constant minor damage

18 Poison Smog – a toxic cloud surrounds the target, if inhaled the target is poisoned

19 Mirror ball – shoots a very shiny silver sphere which shatters in mid air and cuts the target severely 

20 Dust Blizzard – Creates razors out of the dust in the air or ground and launches themselves at the target

21 Shadow Rain – caster sends its own shadow up into the sky where it breaks into hundreds of pieces then rains on the target causing damage, then returns as your shadow




*mini task*:5 pnts
*W.O.L mission: 25*
*A rank mission*: 20 pnts
*b rank mission: 10 pnts*​*c rank mission:2 points​ *
 global moderator: *laix*
moderator: youkai
*Members*
*Reji12*
*Laix*
*Youkai*
*Funkfreed*​


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyoko sat in the garden, reading a book. Her long black hair flowing in the wind, the sakura blossoms blowing past her. Serenity and peace: all she has ever loved.

_The story she was reading was a love story, about two police officers. One defected from the police, and then joined a criminal group. But when the criminal group invaded the police' home town, the young man was killed by his leader. The woman, still a police officer and witnessing this, spends her last moments with the man. _

This sweet story was the kind she liked. Cheesy romance, but with a message to it.


----------



## reji12 (Nov 4, 2010)

dyce walks into the first division office. 8makes a sign*  : missions = rank and rank= power. the espada are moving very slowly, this is surprising but i know there up to something, i just have to find out.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 4, 2010)

Location: the dojo in the 13th divison head quaters, of couse
Current activity: TRANING! WHAT ELSE!

Zend whipped his weapon around him, the swing of the sword was like the wind. His actios flipping front to back and round spirals of cuts into the air. His stance, a mid combat form with both legs at a right angle to his body one foot forward and the other back, his arms holding Arcandle tightly with his hands, and his face  with the look of the hollow king. His sword raised into the air then out of a sudden wind it came down with the power of lightning. His weapon crashed to the wood, a training dumby obliterated by a single slice of a sword. Zend's body came back inot the peace of reality. He's face back to his normal working look. Glazed eyes, unshifting gaze, and the intence look of a workaholic.

He set another training dumby up. The wooden stature that it had was a torso with no limbs. Zend raised his blade and flicked it down. The shoulder split in half. Zend's strength wasn't about to stop there. The weapon rasied then dropped to his side. With a second slash he drove the weapon up into the wood and cut the dumby in half. His weapon was a wind of superb grace, it would do no less to a piece of wood.

"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!" He pulled his weapon over his shoulder and sliced what wood was standing. His weapon was in the sky once more. The wood crumbled like dust. His training was nowhere near being done for the day. He was only warming up.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 4, 2010)

Nerra was walking around outside the seretei. She was actually heading for the 13th division dojo to do some more training. Passing by Kyoko, she headed for the 13th division barracks.

As she approached the door, it could now be seen how tall she was compared to the building, being taller than the massive door by a couple inches. She entered the room, feeling a powerful gust of wind blow past her. She quickly saw Zand in the dojo, already busy training. 

*"Oh, hello Zend. I didn't know you were here. I'm sorry if I'm intruding. I was gonna do some training here too if you don't mind. I'll try not to be a burden."*

Nerra always had a lot of respect for Zend. In fact, she hoped to possibly one day serve under him as lieutenant whenever he became captain. She wanted to avoid distracting him as much as she could, so Nerra moved to another area of the room. She cracked her knuckles, and got ready for a rough physical workout.


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyoko noticed Nerra pass by and into the 13th division barracks. She persumed she was going to do some training, so Kyoko thought she may as well too. She packed up he book, and headed for a spacing of cherry blossom trees.

When she got there, she began practicing her swordmanship. She was doing a japanese sword dance before slicing up a tree with barely any effort.


----------



## reji12 (Nov 4, 2010)

Laix said:


> Kyoko noticed Nerra pass by and into the 13th division barracks. She persumed she was going to do some training, so Kyoko thought she may as well too. She packed up he book, and headed for a spacing of cherry blossom trees.
> 
> When she got there, she began practicing her swordmanship. She was doing a japanese sword dance before slicing up a tree with barely any effort.



How goes your training kyoko


----------



## Youkai (Nov 5, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Nerra was walking around outside the seretei. She was actually heading for the 13th division dojo to do some more training. Passing by Kyoko, she headed for the 13th division barracks.
> 
> As she approached the door, it could now be seen how tall she was compared to the building, being taller than the massive door by a couple inches. She entered the room, feeling a powerful gust of wind blow past her. She quickly saw Zand in the dojo, already busy training.
> 
> ...



"Oh no, you are fine, Nerra-chan." He smiled hiding his thoughts from physical expression. He had several dumbies set up in about 10 minutes. He held his weapon vertical, the blade only inches from his nose. His sense of preception blocked of vision with his eyes closing, he focused on his weapon, he imagined hot and cold air flowing over and around Arcandle. The door was open but no winds fell through it. No window was opened and no breeze came through it. The air around Zend started to make his hair stand up. His clothes started to do the same.

"Wind of the deep, rise to the sky, for all shall feel sorrow and dismay. Seven walls of wood, will bow today. SHIKAI!" The air grew thin around the walls and the windows. Wind flew out of the dojo and headed to the skys. It slowed, Zend was gaining control over his blade. The wind stopped flowing out but instead swirled around his weapon, his shikai was working gracefuly. The katana's length grew due to the winds of shikai. He held his weapon to his side so that it was horizontal and perpendicular to his body. he rased his arms and the blade followed. His hand flicked back and the blade was at a 90 degree angle pointer behind him. A single moment flashed by and he jumpped closer to the seven training dumbies. He made anoter flick with his hand and put the swing into his arms. 

Seven dumbies fall over split in half, each almost a perfect cut. Zend's shikai worked wonders for hitting multiple targets at once. The wind around his weapon slowede to a stop. He moved the wooden pieces from the dojo floor and to the scrap pile out back. He walked outside and looked to the unending clouds. 

"Nimbus today." He knew each of the clouds by type, a few types as there are. Every day was nearly the same in the soul society. Not much happened exept exicutions and captain exchange. He walked back into the dojo, a bench wasat the side. For a japanese set dojo a bench was very modern in comparison. A newly added feature that people could sit on, and Zend did just what it was for. The bench was old wood, living when cut, a long grain going down four sets worth of wood. His eyes just looked at the other shinigami of the thirteenth divison. Some of them he knew, ohers completly foriegn and fresh out of the academy. 

_ Oh clouds, how the world follows your pace, each drop falls at your grace, each puff studied and placed, just to see what it's like later today. _ his mental poem didn't reach far from his mind, only his eyes loked at the clouds outside the window.

((ooc: I found my muse, I so happy ^^))


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

Kyoko turned around to see the Gotei 13 Leader, standing there asking her how her training was.

'Hello sir.' She bowed. 'My training goes fine. Would you like to spar? It would be a good chance to show my power... and desire to be your lieutenant.' 

She thought for a second. Is this what I should do? The captain of the 13 court guards... I'm either going to be world known or pathetic. But nobody learns if they don't try...

(Could some people please turn their signatures off... it distracts from the actual roleplay.)


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 6, 2010)

Youkai said:


> "Oh no, you are fine, Nerra-chan." He smiled hiding his thoughts from physical expression. He had several dumbies set up in about 10 minutes. He held his weapon vertical, the blade only inches from his nose. His sense of preception blocked of vision with his eyes closing, he focused on his weapon, he imagined hot and cold air flowing over and around Arcandle. The door was open but no winds fell through it. No window was opened and no breeze came through it. The air around Zend started to make his hair stand up. His clothes started to do the same.
> 
> "Wind of the deep, rise to the sky, for all shall feel sorrow and dismay. Seven walls of wood, will bow today. SHIKAI!" The air grew thin around the walls and the windows. Wind flew out of the dojo and headed to the skys. It slowed, Zend was gaining control over his blade. The wind stopped flowing out but instead swirled around his weapon, his shikai was working gracefuly. The katana's length grew due to the winds of shikai. He held his weapon to his side so that it was horizontal and perpendicular to his body. he rased his arms and the blade followed. His hand flicked back and the blade was at a 90 degree angle pointer behind him. A single moment flashed by and he jumpped closer to the seven training dumbies. He made anoter flick with his hand and put the swing into his arms.
> 
> ...



Nerra set her Zanpakuto down and faced a tall dummy in front of her.

*"Hah!"* She threw a powerful punch into the dummy, then several kicks. *"Stronger...I've gotta get even stronger if I wanna serve right under a captain someday."* She turned and saw Zend's impressive Shikai released, and his powerful display.

*"Wow! Zend-san, you're amazing!"* She shouted with sparkles in her eyes.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 6, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Nerra set her Zanpakuto down and faced a tall dummy in front of her.
> 
> *"Hah!"* She threw a powerful punch into the dummy, then several kicks. *"Stronger...I've gotta get even stronger if I wanna serve right under a captain someday."* She turned and saw Zend's impressive Shikai released, and his powerful display.
> 
> *"Wow! Zend-san, you're amazing!"* She shouted with sparkles in her eyes.



"Thank you Nerra-chan, your doing fine." In fact she looked like she was doing well to Zend._Non weapon combat, seems unpredictable. She is doing better than when I last saw her, although she seems like she is preoccupied with something. I'm not getting much vibe from her words. Well thats enough sterio typeing for me._ Her small aside still met his ears. _ She has a goal, a goal to be my L. Ha ha ha, she will need to become a little stronger, but until then..._

The captain commander wa in the room with another shinigami. _In no way would he lose but a fight to see her strength would be a better explination. I wonder what the other captains are up to. _ He kept an eye on Nerra-chan's training. _Punching and kicking to a certain style would be predictable among her fellow shinigami. Maybe her sword skills would be good, or perhaps greater._ he looked back to the window. No clouds showed change.

"Nerra-chan, may I see you use you basic skills with you punching and kicking?" First he needed to see if she could do more than normal kicks and punches, proper training dictated that she used a style set by the academy. 

"Your getting pretty good, I just want to see if there is anymore."


----------



## reji12 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I guess I can get a little practice in get ready, flash steps behind kyoko*  can you still see me,can you hear my voice . *places hand on kyokos back.  Bakudo # 4 Crawling Rope - An energy rope entangles zends arms. now, hado# 11 Tsuzuri Raiden - an electrical current along fushibi shocked zend

So how bout it do you still want the match. 


Laix said:


> Kyoko turned around to see the
> Gotei 13 Leader, standing there asking her how her training was.
> 
> 'Hello sir.' She bowed. 'My training goes fine. Would you like to spar? It would be a good chance to show my power... and desire to be your lieutenant.'
> ...


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 9, 2010)

Nerra smiled when Zend asked to see the progress of her training so far. *"Oh, sure, Zend-san! I've become really good at Hakuda."*

She turned around, seeing a set of wooden dummies behind her, all lined up in a row. *"Okay....Ha!"* She leaped into the air, and landing behind one of the dummies, and sending a powerful punch through it's torso. Nerra then quickly tossed it aside, and put her hands to the floor, and began spinning around, her long legs outstretched so that they hit all the surrounding dummies, sending them flying every which way.

Nerra then once again leaped into the air, only doing so by pushing against the floor, and landed a few feet behind Zend. She stood straight up, towring over him, and seemed to be breathing heavily. *"Sorry. I got nervous."*


----------



## reji12 (Nov 10, 2010)

reji was passing through the dojou when he seen nerra practicing, sign up for a seat i in a squad you choose, it is time for us to get organized, i heard that there is a large number of hollows aproaching the base so we need to gt in order.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 10, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Nerra smiled when Zend asked to see the progress of her training so far. *"Oh, sure, Zend-san! I've become really good at Hakuda."*
> 
> She turned around, seeing a set of wooden dummies behind her, all lined up in a row. *"Okay....Ha!"* She leaped into the air, and landing behind one of the dummies, and sending a powerful punch through it's torso. Nerra then quickly tossed it aside, and put her hands to the floor, and began spinning around, her long legs outstretched so that they hit all the surrounding dummies, sending them flying every which way.
> 
> Nerra then once again leaped into the air, only doing so by pushing against the floor, and landed a few feet behind Zend. She stood straight up, towring over him, and seemed to be breathing heavily. *"Sorry. I got nervous."*



Zend watched each wooden dummy fly a few feet from punches and kicks from Nerra, she was getting good, well enough to take a high ranked seat. _ Her form is practiced but is it only through practice that this is acomplished?_ Zend watched as he final push off hte ground deliverd her over his head. _That must have been a pain to learn._

"Nerra-chan that was great form you have but I have a small question for you." _ She needs to flow like the winds, if she can land behind me in an instant with little thought than she needs so additional training with her basics._ her breathing increased, her body looked rady to use this fighting dance but another thing was wrong with the overall sequence.

"Is your stance hard to the energy of the earth, in which power flows fom you, or is your form a liquid where the water flows into you and you power shifts like the water?"_ Double-bind question..._ he stood up off the bench. His weapon laid still beside parallel to he floors.

"Why don't I teach you a small trick?" he smiled, this tnew training was specifily made for her. As her rank was lower than his and hs power was more difined he caught some of the simple things that others would have taken years to see.

"I want you to jump from where you are and land strait, like you just did, however you cannot bend your knees." Any fighter would know you must bend your knees for a jump between the distance Zend wanted. Without bending one's knees a person would have to find a new rick to jumping. _ This will be another double bind, if she can learn to  use a special way to do this a hollow will die much faster to her blade._


----------



## reji12 (Nov 12, 2010)

Youkai said:


> Zend watched each wooden dummy fly a few feet from punches and kicks from Nerra, she was getting good, well enough to take a high ranked seat. _ Her form is practiced but is it only through practice that this is acomplished?_ Zend watched as he final push off hte ground deliverd her over his head. _That must have been a pain to learn._
> 
> "Nerra-chan that was great form you have but I have a small question for you." _ She needs to flow like the winds, if she can land behind me in an instant with little thought than she needs so additional training with her basics._ her breathing increased, her body looked rady to use this fighting dance but another thing was wrong with the overall sequence.
> 
> ...



To serve as my vice you have to be able to be close or if not equally matched with me. You have to have a will of steel and a blade of pure strength. You have to be one with the gotei 13 but maintain your own personality and thought. You must operate as a fully functioning slaughtering machine but don?t get your allies confused as your enemies. To serve under me you have to be a natural born killer. I don?t take kind people nor those who are cocky *unless you show me you have a reason to* your goal is to be a merciless warrior.  If you think you fit all these descriptions then please come and part swords with me. I will show no mercy and i will test your skills to their farthest reaches and make your attacks feel so futile. I will attempt to slaughter you, hurt you so bad that your zanpacto spirit will be whipping my reitsu from off your ass. This is what it will take to get rank, to achieve greatness.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 12, 2010)

((ooc: ummm.......ok so we are gunna fight?))

Zend turned to see the captain commander. He spoke of being a captain and the qualities needed for the rank. Zend turned his full attention to him. _ Did he just....welll if he wants me to prove that I mean full buisness._ Zend pulled out his weapon. Arcandle felt the edge fo power, his spiritual pressure begged for a blood fight, Zend already knew the captain commander was not a weak person, his strength was a testament to his real power.

"Excuse me, if you ant me to prove my lasting worth than I shall." Zend held his emotions back from his face, only eyes gave away that he regreted his past. Arcandle flashed forward.

"No bankai, no kidou, only the sword's teeth." Zend's eyes turned away from the clouds of the past and looked at the storm of battle. A dark haze of wind bellowed in the sky, Arcandle would glady enjoy a taste of blood but Zend's inntention not to realy kill the captain commander made it angery at Zend. It wanted to use bankai so the winds would tear down the world. What ever the power of the commander's blade, Arcandle wanted to fight it with everything it had.


----------



## reji12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Youkai said:


> ((ooc: ummm.......ok so we are gunna fight?))
> 
> Zend turned to see the captain commander. He spoke of being a captain and the qualities needed for the rank. Zend turned his full attention to him. _ Did he just....welll if he wants me to prove that I mean full buisness._ Zend pulled out his weapon. Arcandle felt the edge fo power, his spiritual pressure begged for a blood fight, Zend already knew the captain commander was not a weak person, his strength was a testament to his real power.
> 
> ...




dont blink for a minute. i will permit you to use your bankai, be suddle be quick and like i said before, dont blink.  i will part swords with you, grudara lusted for blood

"react grudara" dyces zanpacto started to pulse. red reitsu started flowing out purging into the forest. the very grass underneath dyces feet started to age . i will feel the flow of time and i will change it as i see fit. 

'bankai, kidou, tricks, ' i am the captain commander, anyhing goes when you come at me. prove that you are worth something 

are you ready.


----------



## Lone Espada (Feb 7, 2011)

Can I join?


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 7, 2011)

This threads dead, dude.


----------



## reji12 (May 23, 2011)

can someone delete ths" or at least take my idea and make it better because i crapped out on ths rp lmao


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2011)

I'll just lock this if you don't mind. 

There's  that will  be starting up soon. Perhaps you might want to give it a try.

Feel free to VM or PM me if you have any  questions.


----------

